

Show HN: User authentication demo using React and jToker - lynndylanhurley
https://j-toker-demo.herokuapp.com/#/

======
lynndylanhurley
I'm really liking React, but I couldn't find a good way to manage users. So I
decided to port my existing AngularJS module [1] over to standard jQuery. The
functionality is almost identical.

I've also built a Rails gem [2] that makes this plugin work with as little
configuration as possible.

[1] [https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/ng-token-
auth](https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/ng-token-auth) [2]
[https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/devise_token_auth](https://github.com/lynndylanhurley/devise_token_auth)

